# American medallist in British Sambo Championships



## Tez3 (May 16, 2007)

Thought people would like to see this result.

Sittingbourne/Kent, England:

American, James Chico Hernandez, 53 of Washburn, Maine won the Silver medal in the Vets Division at the 2007 British Sambo Championship held March 24 at the Swallow Leisure Center in Sittingbourne. 

Chico competed in the Open Class (No Wt.Class) defeating Oktam of Uzbekistan 1-0 in the Quarterfinals. He defeated returning Silver medalist Graham Mann of Norfolk, England by Total Victory in the semi-finals. Hernandez was leading 8-0 before he slam his opponent to his back while remaining standing for Total Victory. In 40 plus lifetime Sambo Fights and competitions; it was Chico very first time ever winning a Sambo Fight by Total Victory. Chico was defeated by World Sambo Medalist Darren Richardson, Portsmouth, England 2-0 in the finals.

This is Chico's third time he won British Silver. He also won in 2004 and 2005. Hernandez representing TEAM IRISH of Bangor and the American Sombo Association


----------

